# What amphibians are being held in captivity



## eipper (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi all,

I am currently busy on project atm but I am interested to find out what species of Australian amphibians are being held in captivity both in private and public hands (Zoo's, institutions etc)

If you are not comfortable in replying to the post please pm me.

So far:

Litoria caerulea, L. infrafrenata,L. adelaidensis, L. moorei, L. peroni, L. citropa, L. fallax, L. lesuerii, L. wilcoxi, L. aurea, L. raniformis, L. verreauxi, L. ewingii, L. splendida, L. rubella, L. rothi, L. gracilenta, L. spenceri, L. phyllochroa, L. nudidigita,l. booroolongensis, L. xanthomera, L. chloris, L. gilleni

Crinia signifera, Limnodynastes tas, L. peroni, L. dumerilli, Helioporus australiacus, Geocrinia victoriana, G. rosea, G. vittellina, Mixophyes fasciolatus, M. balbus, Pseudophyrne semimarmorata, P. australis, Spicospina flammocaerulea, Notaden bennetti, Pseudophryne corroborree, Pseudophryne pengilleyi 

Rana daemeli

CHeers,
Scott Eipper


----------



## eipper (Oct 31, 2009)

error please delete


----------



## Nephrurus (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm pretty sure a FATS member has some Limno. interioris.

Also Taronga has Booroolong Frogs and Corroboree Frogs. 

-H


----------

